# Croatian (BCS): resurgent



## Sibenik

Dobar dan svim forumasima*

resurgent *is a word very often associated with Russia
Like Resurgent Russia.
How can we translate it into Croatian.

Thanks


----------



## Duya

Nije mi poznat podjednako elegantan izraz (ako postoji), ali neki od sljedećih pridjeva bi mogli da posluže:

oživljena
uskrsla
[ponovo] probuđena/razbuđena
[ponovo] ustala
novorođena


----------



## Sibenik

Da, Duya to tako kaze rjecnik, ali siguran sam da hrvatska i srpska stampa ne koriste to ime, buduci kako ne citam hrvatsku stampu, ja ne znam.
Ali vi zivite u Novom Sadu, valjda vam  nije zapela za oko  ta rijec.
Mora biti neka bolja rijec, ali koja?
Bilo kako, Duya hvala Vam.


----------



## dudasd

Duya je u pravu, svi ovi izrazi se koriste sasvim prirodno, zavisi samo u kakvom kontekstu Vam je potrebna reč. Ukoliko je kontekst političke prirode, najzgodnija bi verovatno bila reč "probuđena" (može da se odnosi na privredu, nacionalnu svest, političko osamostaljenje itd., dakle, najšire pokriva značenje reči *resurgent*). "Oživljena" bi se pre upotrebilo u smislu privrednog oporavka. Ostali navedeni izrazi u sebi sadrže nešto više nacionalnog žara, te mi se čini da više nisu popularni u štampi bilo koje od bivših republika. (Nisu više "u modi".  )

Uz Duyin spisak predlažem još dva izraza:
*preporođena* (pokriva sve oblasti kao i "razbuđena" i ima jači naglasak na već ostvarenom napretku)
*nova* (u značenju "ona koja je raskinula sa starim tradicijama i krenula iz početka").


----------



## Duya

Pa jasno mi je zašto se koristi izraz _resurgent_ -- zbog putinovske politike ponovnog uspostavljanja Rusije kao globalne sile -- ali nisam primijetio da se u srpskim (niti hrvatskim, gledam HRT) medijima dosljedno koristi jedan izraz kao prevod. 

Evo npr. jednog članka baš na tu temu: http://www.osovina.org/index2.php?option=com_content&do_pdf=1&id=93. 

"Ruski medvjed se probudio iz hibernacije", ..., 
"SAD će morati dijeliti svjetsku moć sa probuđenom Rusijom..."
"Rusija više nije na koljenima i ustala je na svoje noge."

A, čini mi se, ponajviše se koristi prosto "nova Rusija".

Tačno je da ni jedan od ponuđenih pridjeva ne pokriva sve aspekte engleskog termina "resurgent", ali ne postoji uvijek mapiranje 1:1 između riječi iz različitih jezika.


----------



## Duya

dudasd said:


> Uz Duyin spisak predlažem još dva izraza:
> *preporođena* (pokriva sve oblasti kao i "razbuđena" i ima jači naglasak na već ostvarenom napretku)



 Bravo za taj.


----------



## Sibenik

Ponekad u hrvatskom, pa i u srpskom, jeziku ne postoji povoljna rijec za odredjenu situaciju kad se prevodi s engleskog, i onda se nadje domisljati novinar, nekako se rijec nametne i postane standard.

Hvala vam; dudasd i jos jednom Duya.


----------



## Athaulf

Ni meni ne pada na pamet nikakav točan prijevod. Tek kao usputni komentar, engleski pridjev _resurgent_ je latinizam koji u izvornom latinskom obliku glasi  _resurgens_, što je glagolski pridjev sadašnji glagola _resurgere_, koji znači "uskrsnuti"/"uskrsavati". Dakle, s etimološke perspektive, doslovan prijevod bi bio "uskrsavajući", ali ta riječ se u hrvatskom ne koristi praktički nikad.

Osobno, rekao bih da je _resurgent_ jedan od onih besmislenih latinizama kakvih je engleski jezik prepun. Takve riječi su često korisne onima koji žele ostaviti dojam učenosti i ozbiljnosti iako nemaju ništa naročito pametno za reći, ali u praksi ih je praktički uvijek moguće zamijeniti manje pompoznim, ali konkretnijim i preciznijim izrazima.


----------



## Duya

Athaulf said:


> Dakle, s etimološke perspektive, doslovan prijevod bi bio "uskrsavajući", ali ta riječ se u hrvatskom ne koristi praktički nikad.



Po starom dobrom običaju, pravim digresiju skrećem s teme... 

Ne bi li manje čudan prevod bio "uskrsli"? Glagolski pridjev radni može da služi kao pravi pridjev kod glagola koji označavaju promjenu stanja (cf. _pocrvenjeti_->_pocrvenjela_). (Mada bi "_uskrsla Rusija_" vjerovatno imala neželjene religijske konotacije u političkom kontekstu)


----------



## Athaulf

Duya said:


> Po starom dobrom običaju, pravim digresiju skrećem s teme...
> 
> Ne bi li manje čudan prevod bio "uskrsli"? Glagolski pridjev radni može da služi kao pravi pridjev kod glagola koji označavaju promjenu stanja (cf. _pocrvenjeti_->_pocrvenjela_). (Mada bi "_uskrsla Rusija_" vjerovatno imala neželjene religijske konotacije u političkom kontekstu)



Za početak, meni se terminologija za glagolske oblike u našem jeziku (ili jezicima, kako kome drago ) čini kao priličan kaos. Koje je uopće službeno ime za pridjev formiran od nesvršenog glagola kojim se označava razvoj događaja koji je trenutno u tijeku (npr. "nadolazeća godina", "prijeteći stav")? Infinitiv muškog roda tih pridjeva ima oblik jednak glagolskom prilogu sadašnjem (osim naglaska), ali kad god pogledam nekakav spisak glagolskih oblika, nikad ne vidim "glagolski pridjev sadašnji". 

E sad, latinski glagolski pridjev sadašnji, koji se formira dodavanjem sufiksa _-ns_ na glagolsku osnovu i deklinira po trećoj deklinaciji (_resurgere_ -> _resurgens_,_ resurgentis_...), po značenju je sasvim ekvivalentan tom našem obliku nesvršenih glagola koji sam upravo opisao (_nadolaziti_ -> _nadolazeća_, _prijetiti_ -> _prijeteća_, _uskrsavati _-> _uskrsavajuća_...). Dakle, radi se o radnji koja je trenutno u tijeku ili promjeni koja se upravo odigrava, a ne o nečemu što se već dogodilo. U skladu s tim, i engleski pridjev _resurgent_ implicira da je proces uskrsnuća trenutno u tijeku i još nije završen; _"resurgent Russia"_ je trenutno u usponu i tek će u budućnosti postići punu snagu. Izraz "uskrsla Rusija" bi bio ekvivalentan engleskom _"resurrected Russia"_, koji implicira da je Rusija već završila s uskrsnućem i već dostigla punu snagu. 

Zato bih rekao da bi, ako zanemarimo pitanja stila, "uskrsavajuća" bio sasvim precizan prijevod. Problem je to što su takvi glagolski pridjevi u našem jeziku, barem koliko se meni čini, u fazi odumiranja, tako da zvuče čudno i nezgrapno, osim u određenom broju fiksnih izraza.


----------

